# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Waar is het product Piz Buin te koop-tegen zonneallergie?

## Charlotte

Wie o wie kan mij vertellen waar ik het product Piz Buin kan kopen??

Stad en land al afgeweest maar helaas zonder succes.

----------


## Nicole

Via ebay of aan je vrienden/bekenden vragen om het uit het buitenland mee te nemen.

----------


## jrun

Hoi ,
Ik was twee weken geleden in Griekenland en ja hoor , in de supermarkt een heel rek vol Piz Brun
Succes

----------


## Gast,,

In heel veel drogisterijen in Nederland zijn ze ook te koop hoor.
Ik gebruik zelf namelijk Piz Buin.
Ik haal het gewoon bij de DA of iets dergelijks.

----------


## Gast123

ben net naar de drogist geweest en heb daar de mededeling gekregen dat piz buin in nederland bijna niet meer te krijgen is, op internet ben ik toen gaan zoeken en ik moet zeggen dat ik niet wijzer ben geworden. in 2006 komt piz buin met een nieuw product, Verder heb ik niets kunnen vinden

----------


## Ninavdd

Hallo allemaal!

Kijk eens op www.drogisterij.net

Piz Buin Allergie werkt super tegen zonneallergie!!  :Smile:  

Succes ermee!

Groeten Nina.

----------

